
Experimental browser built in HTML - reddotX
https://github.com/mozilla/browser.html
======
pcwalton
See also servo-shell, a stripped-down related project that runs in Servo
today: [https://github.com/glennw/servo-
shell](https://github.com/glennw/servo-shell)

The goal is to eventually grow Servo's functionality to be able to run all of
browser.html.

------
kibwen
I believe that part of the idea here is that Mozilla is more-or-less fed up
with XUL (the foundation of Firefox's UI), and rather than reimplementing it
to serve as the basis for Servo's UI would rather just leverage the stock web
technologies that Servo already supports.

~~~
sp332
I think they already threw away XUL for Firefox on Android.

~~~
gcp
Not so much because we're fed up with it as simply the performance
characteristics of low end Android phones and the user expectations regarding
mobile browsers not being compatible.

Startup time is just so darn important.

Not being able to rely on Gecko for stuff that must be accessible immediately
means that Firefox for Android has to re-implement a load of things. That's
not a choice that was made voluntarily.

~~~
sp332
Doesn't it still use Gecko though?

~~~
azakai
Yes, for web content, but not to render all of the UI as well.

------
PuercoPop
A similar effort: [http://breach.cc/](http://breach.cc/)

it uses nodeJS's webkit binding. You can open an inspector on any element of
the UI

~~~
hasenj
FWIW In Chrome you can already inspect the inspector.

~~~
ryannevius
Whaattt? Sure enough, I just hit `CTRL + Shift + I` a few times and ended up
with an inspector of an inspector of an inspector. Inspectorception?

------
hansjorg
Video posted in the reddit thread:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6fgWWQLWa8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6fgWWQLWa8)

------
lucb1e
Commit: less offensive message in index.html (14 days ago)

[https://github.com/mozilla/browser.html/commit/b45df0941e2dd...](https://github.com/mozilla/browser.html/commit/b45df0941e2dd819f112210bb831eaa0c8ec3c2e)

Too bad about the line right above, though.

~~~
josteink
What? That's called "documentation". Its the "why" to complement code whose
purpose is non-obvious.

How on earth do you find technical and accurate documentation to be offensive?

~~~
lucb1e
I'm not giving any opinion here. I don't find it offensive -- I find it funny.
They just missed the line right above where the same remark is made sans the
"wtf".

------
nawitus
Can't trust anything on April 1.

~~~
mbrubeck
This has been around for a while; it was previously called Firefox.html and
was discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730903)

------
M8
Tired of these april fool's jokes: building an app using a document markup
language? Who is going to believe that!

------
milankragujevic
Does anybody have prebuilt Servo for Windows 8.1 x64? I want to run this but I
can't be bothered to build Servo just to test this.

~~~
Manishearth
We don't yet support Windows, though some awesome community members are slowly
Windowsifying the deps. Any help would be much appreciated :)

------
josteink
Vivaldi, a browser made by ex-Opera employees, does this too: base the
browser-UI on web technologies.

And honestly, it does make sense: any improvement you make to any part of your
browser engine translates into improvements in the browser itself. It's the
ultimate dogfooding.

[https://www.vivaldi.com/](https://www.vivaldi.com/)

~~~
Mahn
It's too bad Vivaldi tracks all of its users with no opt out possibility,
could have been interesting.

~~~
bwat48
source?

------
michaelchum
A browser running inside a browser!!!

~~~
fabrice_d
Actually, a browser running in a web runtime ;)

